# Basque: Cemento



## Bartocus123

Hola:

Ayer estaba viendo un documental sobre el País Vasco, y, si no me equivoco, escuché que la palabra vasca para "cemento" deriva del nombre de una empresa. ¿Estoy en lo correcto? Desgraciadamente no recuerdo qué palabra era, ¿alguno de ustedes la sabe?



De antemano, gracias


----------



## Bartocus123

¿Puede ser "porlana"?


----------



## ErOtto

Bartocus123 said:


> ¿Puede ser "porlana"?


 
Según esto, porlana sería "obra(s)", en general.

Me gustó lo de "Oración a San Hormigón". 

Tiene, desde luego, bastante parecido con Portland.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Bartocus123

Jajajajaja  encontré esto:

Cemento _m._


* 1* *porlan*, *zementu*
*1* cemento blanco: *porlan zuria*​*2* cemento cola: *kola porlana*​*3* cemento lento: *porlan mantsoa*​*4* cemento puzolánico: *puztolana-porlana*​*5* cemento rápido: *porlan azkarra*​*6* cubrir con cemento: *porlaneztatu*​*7* fabricación de cemento: *porlangintza*​*8* fábrica de cemento: *porlandegia*​*9* cemento Portland: *Portland zementua*​


----------



## Pinairun

Si, se utiliza "porlana", que viene de "cemento Portland".
No es más que una euskaldunización de la palabra inglesa Portland, que ya está españolizada como cemento de "Pórtland".

En euskera, esa "a" añadida al final de la palabra no es sino el artículo: 
porlan = cemento
porlana = el cemento


----------



## Bartocus123

¡Muchísimas gracias a ambos!


----------

